# Tween to Teen Skirt Knitting Pattern from Ages 7 to Teen Sizes



## laurelarts

This is an easily knit A-line skirt that never goes out of style. Seamless construction from the bottom up allows for easy customization of length, and an inserted elastic and/or drawstring waistband ensures a perfect fit.

This listing is for the pattern of the pictured Skirt another Laurel Lane Knits original design. In the sample I used Lion Brand "Hometown" 100% acrylic machine washable super bulky yarn, which means a QUICK KNIT.

SIZES: 7/8 (9/10 11/12)
FINISHED MEASUREMENTS
Waist approx 22, (24,26)"
Hip approx. 27, (30,32)"
Length approx. 13, (14,15)"

Pattern $2.50

http://www.etsy.com/listing/103630132/tween-to-teen-skirt-knitting-pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tween-to-teen-skirt


----------



## Rainebo

Jean, this is adorable! And so is the model! It provides a perfect fit and looks so comfortable to wear!


----------



## Knittingkitty

A warm and comfy knit skirt is great for cold days!  Yours is very cute and it looks easy and fast to make!


----------



## MinnieMouse

Beautiful skirts and model.


----------



## laurelarts

Thank you everyone, that is my GD Caylee, she turned 14 yesterday....goodness....where is the time going?


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Jean,
Another beautiful creation. I love to see all your new things.


----------



## StellasKnits

So stylish! Your GD gets more beautiful every day!


----------



## grandmann

Darling skirt on your model!


----------



## KnitGma

Your GD is beautiful. They grow up so quickly, don't they.
The skirt is very nice, also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Very nice and so much fun for teens.


----------

